# Scarlet Letter



## MakeAPlay (Aug 21, 2016)

i just wanted to point out the lengths that some lame posters will go through.

Sweet splat a stupid Arizona poster has 4 forum names that he spends the time to boo all of my posts.  Just watch you will see MessiFTW, LorennaBobbit, Clarino and push-up boo.  The worse part about this loser is that he hijacked names from legitimate posters on the Arizona forum.


----------



## espola (Aug 21, 2016)

MakeAPlay said:


> i just wanted to point out the lengths that some lame posters will go through.
> 
> Sweet splat a stupid Arizona poster has 4 forum names that he spends the time to boo all of my posts.  Just watch you will see MessiFTW, LorennaBobbit, Clarino and push-up boo.  The worse part about this loser is that he hijacked names from legitimate posters on the Arizona forum.


It's the new trend on the new forum.


----------



## bababooey (Aug 22, 2016)

I think this complaint will only serve to embolden the poster (whoever he is).

MAP - keep up the good work with the insightful posts about ECNL, GDA, College Soccer, etc. As a parent of a G03 player, your posts can be very educational.


----------



## Zerodenero (Aug 22, 2016)

bababooey said:


> MAP - Keep up the insightful posts about ECNL, GDA, College Soccer, etc. As a parent of a G03 player, your posts can be very educational.


Agreed - Regardless of Mr incognito's multiple personas......I echo Baba. Keep sharing/posting you/your DD's soccer experience.

Back in the day on the old forum there were veteran posters like Mongo, Kars, Lion Eyes, Size 13 (_and many more_) who used to post/share solid info/experience and sometimes....offending material. Offensive or not, generally they were 99% accurate in their shared info....I guess some people/parents simply dont like the truth.

So keep doing your thing Make - Keep it real


----------



## soccerobserver (Aug 22, 2016)

You forgot to mention that he also uses his aliases to thank and agree with his other aliases...have you asked to see if maybe Dom can expunge the annoying marks you received from the aliases???...


----------



## outside! (Aug 22, 2016)

It is hard to imagine anyone taking an out of state soccer forum (or in state) so seriously.


----------



## MessiFTW (Aug 22, 2016)

Oh my gawd, how pathetic is MAP to start this thread.

P.S.  Take your medication.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Aug 23, 2016)

MessiFTW said:


> Oh my gawd, how pathetic is MAP to start this thread.
> 
> P.S.  Take your medication.


Calling out a tool like you.  Good luck with your daughter at Pima Community College.


----------



## shales1002 (Aug 23, 2016)

MakeAPlay said:


> Calling out a tool like you.  Good luck with your daughter at Pima Community College.


MAP I will wait for all of his/her aliases to call your above post dumb. Time starts.... NOW.


----------



## Zerodenero (Aug 23, 2016)

Zerodenero said:


> So keep doing your thing Make - Keep it real


Dang make....you not keepin it real, u going straight Rambo on em


----------



## MessiFTW (Aug 23, 2016)

The "S" is for SLUT.


----------



## SpeedK1llz (Aug 23, 2016)

So... I was at work today bored and bummed out that the "fire" had died down on the So Cal boards. I was about to start a new thread on Pacoima FC vs. Rancho Penasquitos SC to get the fire going again when MAP went OFF!!!

BTW! Notice that since Messi got called out for using his other Aliases to dislike MAP's posts and like his own, it hasn't happened. Coincidence?


----------



## Overlap (Aug 24, 2016)

MakeAPlay said:


> i just wanted to point out the lengths that some lame posters will go through.
> 
> Sweet splat a stupid Arizona poster has 4 forum names that he spends the time to boo all of my posts.  Just watch you will see MessiFTW, LorennaBobbit, Clarino and push-up boo.  The worse part about this loser is that he hijacked names from legitimate posters on the Arizona forum.


just hope it's not your DD's coach!


----------



## MakeAPlay (Aug 24, 2016)

Overlap said:


> just hope it's not your DD's coach!


Not too worried about that.  My player is retired from club.


----------



## NoGoal (Sep 13, 2016)

MessiFTW, thanks for taking the time clicking the dumb buttom an addituonal 100 times as Clarino.  Keep going, please also log-in as Push-up and Lorenna Bobbitt, so I can pass MAP as the #1 negative poster 

It would mean a lot to me knowing your my #1 hater and would wear it as a badge of honor on your behalf.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Sep 13, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> MessiFTW, thanks for taking the time clicking the dumb buttom an addituonal 100 times as Clarino.  Keep going, please also log-in as Push-up and Lorenna Bobbitt, so I can pass MAP as the #1 negative poster
> 
> It would mean a lot to me knowing your my #1 hater,


You will never pass me as the #1 negative poster.  He just doesn't like you he hates me!!


----------



## ESPNANALYST (Sep 13, 2016)

I wonder when some people will realize to be disliked by some of these parents on this forum is actually a compliment, or honor.


----------



## ESPNANALYST (Sep 13, 2016)

Not referring to you of course
The know it alls are my favorites!


----------



## Desert Hound (Sep 14, 2016)

MakeAPlay said:


> You will never pass me as the #1 negative poster.  He just doesn't like you he hates me!!


Wow! You are right. Hard to pass that number. Congrats. Well Done!


----------



## NoGoal (Sep 25, 2016)

Oh yeah MAP, MessiFTW has used Clarino and now push-up to bump me up to 700 dumb clicks.  Only 300 clicks away, you better get to posting buddy 

I want that brace for most positive and negative posts!


----------



## Zerodenero (Sep 25, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> Oh yeah MAP, MessiFTW has used Clarino and now push-up to bump me up to 700 dumb clicks.  Only 300 clicks away, you better get to posting buddy
> 
> I want that brace for most positive and negative posts!


----------



## MakeAPlay (Oct 5, 2016)

MessiFTW is such a tool.  Who has the time to read all of my post's and dislike all of them?  What a piece of human garbage.  His daughter has a terrific role model and probably why his older daughter gets no PT in college.  Great parenting.  Keep on trolling MessiFTW.  Maybe it will make you feel better when you aren't getting any action at home.


----------



## MessiFTW (Oct 6, 2016)

Your mouth is almost as big as your cervix.


----------



## ESPNANALYST (Oct 6, 2016)

Is he really the preacher? I find that shocking!


----------



## MessiFTW (Oct 6, 2016)

I don't know what the big deal is.  Some guys like a big mouth.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Oct 13, 2016)

MessiFTW said:


> I don't know what the big deal is.  Some guys like a big mouth.


And some like you are little weasels with lots of time on their hand.  Don't forget to log in under all of your other aliases douche.


----------

